# Hot wire in reverse light- which one is it?



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

I want to wire my Whelen back up siren to the reverse light. I think it's a green wire. Is this correct? My goal is to go from "hot" red wire from siren to all weather toggle switch to hot reverse wire. Then the black "ground" to the lens ground wire. This will allow me to easily turn off the siren after the winter plow season, and avoid running it to the cab.

Also- the siren fits nicely behind the lens housing (with magnets), but not sure if this will muffle the siren too much? Has anyone does this? 

Trucks a 2001 Silverado. 

Thx!


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Use a test light to check


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

light green


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks! I will check the green wire with a test light! 

Will let everyone know how it goes. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

solid brown / white stripe


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

I think its the green. Got a pic.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

You look at the file for your truck on Gmupfitter.com? Should give you the info.

http://www.gmupfitter.com/body_builder_manuals.html


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

It was green on my truck


----------

